# organizing tips/pictures



## mhowell (Mar 17, 2008)

We just bought a Jayco 232 EXP and will be camping with 4 kids...17, 15, 10 and 5. I have searched and searched the Internet for organizing/packing ideas and only get general lists.

Are any of you willing to share your personal packing lists and/or pictures of your organizing techniques?


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the site!

Congrats on the new camper, sounds nice. You will have a house full :shocked:

Here are a few posts you may want to read.

http://www.campercommunity.com/forum/family-camping/223-packing-art.html

http://www.campercommunity.com/forum/rv-camper-discussions/290-camping-rv-hints-tips-tricks-etc.html

Complete Camping Checklist

Bills - Checklist

I am sure some others here will share their list as well.


----------



## heruide (Feb 12, 2008)

My experience is that the first step is to plan what you want to carry including clothes for each day. The second is to seriously question what you are carrying... this includes the "Just in case" items. To implement this you might have to limit what each of your kids bring with them. I'd limit them to one back pack each. The third and final step is that everything is in its place and has a place to be stored.

Regarding photographs I use plastic bins to store utensils, plates and cleaning products and food. These bins are stored underneath the dinette seats. Duffle bags are used to store pillows and linen. I like the camper caddy as it limits what we can take for a weekend and I've labeled each pocket.

Hope this helps.

Ruide


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

I really liked your organizing pictures and tips. Keeping things organized is a must when you're camping. I'm going to think about using the plastic containers. The pack with labels on it seems real tall, but nothing was falling out of it. Thanks again, and I'm going to look at them so I can keep the picture in my mind.


----------



## terri01p (Mar 14, 2008)

Rubber maid tubs have become a friend to me over my camping years.:whistling:
It helps if everyone has their own tote to put toys and personal items in. 

Condiment packets for cookouts work really well if you don't have a fridge.

I also keep a rubber made tub full of emergency supplies, for a quick find.
__________________
And congrats on you new camper...:clapping:


----------



## mikey (Feb 20, 2008)

Here is one I use when packing up to leave the campground

*Packing up and leaving the campground* 

*Outside*
Awnings raised and locked. 
All outside equipment put away 
Disconnect water, electric, sewer and phone. 
Stow hoses, cords and cables. 
Lock storage bays. 

*Inside* 
TV antenna lowered
Door shut and locked
Coffee pot secured. 
All loose items secured. 
Raise jacks. 
Check refrigerator is running on gas.


----------



## mhowell (Mar 17, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks so much to all of you. It's coming together, I'll post some pics when I'm done.


----------



## haroldj (Jan 31, 2008)

*Camping Checklist*

Attached is a checklist I found a while back. I modified it to my needs, and you can use this as a base to work from, to more fit your camping needs.


----------



## glfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Those are some really great tips and give you a place to start. We use the plastic bins-one of the great inventions- to store our stuff, especially the things we don't take out of the camper, like tools, toys and beach stuff.
I like all the lists and pictures. I really like the looks of the camper caddy.


----------



## mhowell (Mar 17, 2008)

*Thanks again*

Thanks again, everyone. I think I'm all packed up except for the groceries...doing that today.:thumbup1: 

I'll post some pics soon of how I organized it.

I really appreciate your help.

God Bless!


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

I read through the list. It is so well done and thought out. Many of those items I wouldn't have checked, so a list is perfect. I myself love using lists at home. I check of the things I have gotten, and what is left on the list. Usually my husband says to me, "Stick to the list, please." So I do. Thanks again, and I was wondering what kind of food are you buying for it?:10220:


----------



## bill0830 (Nov 16, 2007)

We keep all the outside stuff in the bottom storage container and of course all the inside stuff thoughout the camper, but we keep our camper stocked and ready during the camping season, so if you get a itch to go camping, I hook up and we go. We have left to go camping and haven't made up our minds until well on the way. Camping here in Tennessee you can just about go in any direction and find a really nice camp ground. :10220:


----------



## mhowell (Mar 17, 2008)

*food for camper*



grace said:


> Thanks again, and I was wondering what kind of food are you buying for it?:10220:


My grocery shopping day was interrupted, so I have yet to do it, but I've been studying some of the recipes posted on another thread and plan to make my list from them (I'll for sure be trying the Banana Boats!)

Some other items my family likes and I think will make great camping foods are:

Apples/Oranges/Grapes
Vienna Sausages
Crackers
Instant Grits/Oatmeal
Bacon
PB&J Sandwiches
Chips
Ramen Noodles
Hot Dogs
Microwave Popcorn
Graham Crackers/Marshmallows/Hersheys Bars (S'mores)
Oversized Marshmallows for roasting
Popsicles
Sugar
Tea Bags
Coffee
Creamer
Mac & Cheese

I'll be sure to take pics of everything I ultimately get, in case I forgot to list something.


----------



## mhowell (Mar 17, 2008)

*States you've camped in*

How did y'all add the map of the states you've camped in to your signature?


*Nevermind, I figured it out! :clapping:*


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

sorry, was late on this, glad you figured it out!


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

All I have to say is this: The list for camping is complete. Now the food list has been added. :thumbup1:When I went camping as a child, my parents bought the least amount of food on the camping trip. Bacon, eggs, hot dogs, soup, milk, bread, and cereal. I'll tell you now that my girls enjoy food we buy. Now, I buy so much more food for the girls. I love that food list of yours! Take me camping with you, and we can have some great dinners, for sure.:10220:


----------



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

mhowell, how did the camping trip go? Good I hope.


----------



## mhowell (Mar 17, 2008)

*Awesome Camping Trip*

mailfire99,

Sorry it's taken me so long to respond. The trip went great, I'm working on an article about how I planned and packed everything and hopefully will have it ready to post soon. I'll post some pics soon, too.

We are leaving tomorrow to camp for 1 week at the beach. It's Spring Break for us and we had so much fun the first time around, we couldn't wait to go again.

Hope everyone is doing well.

Blessings on your day.


----------



## cricket2 (Nov 16, 2007)

Good to hear mhowell. Camping at the beach?? I am definitely jealous. Where are yall camping at, Florida, Gulf Shores?

Look forward to your article on planning and packing, I need all the help I can get in that area


----------



## racecple (Feb 1, 2009)

My wife has a wonderfull packing plan.Each person is responsible for his or hers.Each has a tote.Duffles and sleeping bags hold clothes and bedding.She came up with a lot of food packing ideas.

Pancakes---- Zip lock bags for each days alotment.Measured out before hand.
Tupper wear and the like brands for all dry goods.
Cooking utensiles go in a rubber made bread holder container
Medical is in a plastic divided tool box(tackle box type)easy to see what needs replaced.
Pots and pans for tent camping in totes mark for such.
We keep everything filled and piled together so we can take off at anytime.


----------

